# [Lesertest] Thermalright AXP 200 Muscle



## Lios Nudin (23. April 2015)

*
[Lesertest] Thermalright AXP 200 Muscle*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bedanke mich bei Thermalright und PCGH für die Auswahl als Lesertester und für die Bereitstellung des Testproduktes.



*1. Einleitung
*

Das Unternehmen Thermalright positioniert sich im Bereich der CPU-Luftkühler mit einer breiten Produnktpalette, die Kühler im Dual-Tower-Design bis hinzu Mini-ITX kompatiblen Top-Blow-Kühlern umfasst. In diesem Lesertest soll es um die Leistungsfähigkeit eines kleineren Vertreters aus der Kühlerreihe, dem Thermalright AXP 200 Muscle, gehen.

Die Ausmaße des Kühlers sind auf den Einsatz in kleinen Mini-ITX- und HTPC-Gehäuse hin optimiert worden. Mit einer Höhe von lediglich 73mm, wovon der 140mm Lüfter 13mm einnimmt, einer dafür umso größeren Breite von 140mm und einer Länge von 150mm (inklusive Lüfter) überspannt er einen größen Teil eines Mainboards im Mini-ITX Format. Insgesamt sechs 6mm dicke vernickelte Heatpipes nehmen über eine Grundplatte die Abwärme der CPU gleichmäßig auf und leiten sie an den großflächigen Kühlkörper mit seinen 49 Aluminium-Lamellen weiter. Durch den größeren Abstand der einzelnen Lamellen zueinander wird einerseits auf eine größere Kühleroberfläche verzichtet, andererseits gelangt die vom Lüfter angesaugt Luft leichter durch den Kühlkörper, was einen überproportionalen Einbruch der Kühlleistung bei geringeren Lüfterdrehzahlen verhindert. Durch den Einsatz eines flachen 140mm Lüfters wird nicht nur der Kühlkörper fast komplett abgedeckt, sondern gegenüber einem flachen 120m auch die Förderleistung erhöht bzw. bei einer festgelegten Drehzahl die Gesamtlautheit des Kühlers verringert. Der Abstand der Anschraubpunkte für Lüfter entspricht dem von 120 mm Lüftern. Die Spezifikationen sehen in der Übersicht folgendermaßen aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Kühler vermittelt durch die wellenförmige Struktur, die teilweise gezackten Enden und durch die vernickelte Oberfläche einen hochwertigen Eindruck. Die Klammer, die die Grundplatte mit dem Kühlkörper verbindet, stabilisiert die Heatpipes und verhindert das Absenken des Kühlkörpers durch dessen Eigengeweicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Lieferumfang besteht aus Montagematerial, einem 140mm Lüfter, einer Tüte Wärmeleitpaste und einer bebilderten Montageanleitung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*

2. Montage und mögliche Kompatibilitätsprobleme*


Im Layout von Mainboards im Mini-ITX Format gibt es große Unterschiede in der Position des CPU-Sockels, der Anschlüsse und der Höhe der eventuell eingesetzten Kühler der Spannungsversorgung. Deswegen kann die Anzahl der möglichen Ausrichtungen des Kühlers von Mainboard zu Mainboard unterschiedlich ausfallen, vor allem wenn der PCIe-Steckplatz mit einer Grafikkarte belegt ist oder ein sehr kompaktes Mini-ITX oder HTPC-Gehäuse über die Maße des Mainboars hinaus kaum oder gar keinen Platz bietet. Folgende Hardware kommt zum Einsatz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dem verwendeten Mainboard ist bei dem Einsatz einer Grafikkarte nur eine Ausrichtung des Kühlers möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei kollidiert jedoch der hohe Kühlkörper des Arbeistsspeichers mit dem CPU-Kühler. Der Speicherkühler lässt sich in wenigen  Schritten einfach entfernen, allerdings erlischt dabei die Garantie des Arbeistsspeichers. Zunächst habe ich den Speicher 15 Minuten im auf 50°C vorgeheizten Backofen erwärmt und im Anschluss *vorsichtig* mit einem feinen Werkzeug das Wärmeleitpad zusammen mit dem Kühlkörper von der Speicherchips gelöst. Dabei wird der Kühler jeweils nacheinander von beiden Seiten zur Mitte hin von den Speicherchips weggedrückt und mit dem Werkzeug zu keinem Zeitpunkt Druck auf die einzelnen Speicherchips ausgeübt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. April 2015)

Die Montage des CPU-Kühlers läuft in vier Schritten ab:

1.) Vier Schrauben mit Unterlegscheiben werden  über die Rückseite des Mainboards durch die Montagelöcher geführt und  mit 
Rändelschrauben verbunden

2.) Der Montagerahmen wird auf den Rändelschrauben befestigt und auf die CPU Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen. 

3.) Der CPU-Kühler wird über die Befestigungsplatte, die an dem Montagerahmen befestigt wird, auf der CPU fixiert. 

4.)  Der Lüfter wird auf dem Kühler befestigt und das Lüfterkabel angeschlossen. 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


3. Kühlleistung*


Der Thermalright AXP 200 Muscle tritt im Test gegen die ebenfalls für  kompakte Systeme geeignete kompakte Wasserkühlung Corsair H55 und den  Luftkühler Prolimatech Samuel 17 an. Da im Lieferumfang des Samuel 17  kein Lüfter enthalten ist, wird hier der Lüfter der Corsair H55  eingesetzt. Zur Auslastung der CPU wird jeweils 15 Minuten Prime 95  Small FFTs mit 8 Threads genutzt und die Kühlleistung bei der  Lüfterdrehzahlen von 700, 1000 und 1300 U/min festgehalten. Die CPU  Spannung liegt bei 0,944V (CPU-Z), der anliegende Takt bei 3,5 GHz.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um ein möglichst optimalen Verhältnis aus großer Kühleroberfläche und einer geringen Bauhöhe des Kühlers zu erreichen wurde die Lüftertiefe gegenüber den üblichen 25mm um fast die Hälfte auf 13mm reduziert. Um trotzdem eine möglichst hohe Förderleistung zu erreichen wird ein Lüftermodell im 140mm Format mit 120mm Anschraubpunkten eingesetzt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Kühler Prolimatech Samuel 17 liegt erwartungsgemäß klar hinter dem Thermalright AXP 200 Muscle zurück. Ausschlaggebend für das schlechtere Abschneiden ist die deutlich kleinere Kühleroberfläche. Auf eine Messung bei einer Drehzahl von 700 U/min wurde wegen der zu erwartenden Temperatur jenseits der 80°C verzichtet.

Der Thermalright AXP 200 ist jederzeit in der Lage die CPU ausreichend zu kühlen. Gegenüber der maximalen Drehzahl von 1300 U/min sinkt die Kühlleistung bei der Minimaldrehzahl lediglich um ca. 5°C. Hier profitiert der Kühler deulich von dem größeren Abstand der Lamellen zueinander, wodurch auch bei geringen Lüfterdrehzahlen die angesaugte Luft leicht durch den Kühlkörper strömen kann.  

Gegen die kompakte Wasserkühlung Corsair H55 hat der Thermalright AXP jedoch das Nachsehen und liegt bei den drei getesteten Lüfterdrehzahlen um jeweils rund 4°C zurück. Da die Corsair H55 allerdings zu jedem Zeitpunkt durch die Pumpengeräusche hörbar bleibt, hat der Thermalright AXP 200 Muscle bei der Gesamtlautheit die Möglichkeit entscheidende Pluspunkte zu sammeln. Eine geringere Lautheit kann für potentielle Käufer bei der Kaufentscheidung durchaus eine gewichtigere Rolle spielen, als ein um wenige Grad besseres Kühlergebnis. Das kann insbesondere dann der Fall sein, wenn die Kühlleistung auch bei der Minimaldrehzahl des enthaltenen Lüfters ausreichend bleibt.

*
4. Lautheit*


Das Video wurde in einer Entfernung von 3cm zum Lüfter aufgenommen, der außerhalb des Gehäuses im offenen Aufbau entkoppelt aufgestellt wurde. Die Lüfterdrehzahl beträgt in diesem kurzen Ausschnitt die Minimaldrehzahl von 700 U/min und soll die Charakteristik des Lagergeräusches aufzeigen. Das Lager ist im offenen Aufbau des Lüfters in einer ruhigen Umgebung auch in einem Sitzabstand von 50cm zum Lüfter noch leicht wahrzunehmen. Bis zur maximalen Lüfterdrehzahl von 1300 U/min nimmt die Lautheit des Lagergeräusches weiter zu, wird aber ab einer Drehzahl von 1000 U/min vom Luftrauschen überlagert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JOzvZjFtKd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*
5. Fazit*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Thermalright bietet mit dem AXP 200 Muscle einen guten Kühler an, der nur knapp an einer uneingeschränkten Empfehlung vorbeischrammt. Thermalright hat es geschafft einen Kühler zu entwickeln, der auf einem Mainboard im Mini-ITX Format die Punkte hohe Kühleroberfläche, möglichst geringe Bauhöhe und hohe Kompatibilität zu anderen Bauteilen in einem sehr ausgewogenen Verhältnis vereint. Die über den ganzen Drehzalbereich hörbaren Lagergeräusche des Lüfters fallen neagtiv auf. Aufgrund der deutlich überwiegenden positiven Eigenschaften und des guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnisses kann ich dem Kühler auf jeden Fall eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen.​


----------

